# Anyone keep (or have kept) secret pets



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, Every now and again you see a thread on here about people sneaking pets past landlord, parents, partners and into places like uni's halls. 

I'm just curious how many people have done/do this? 

also any funny stories or ingenious hiding places wouldnt go a miss lol


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I am currently hiding 5 tarantulas, a leopard gecko and an argentine rainbow boa from my landlord. He only visits twice a year (student housing = once a semester).

Means mine all simply go into the wardrobe on morning of inspection and come out again when he's gone. Largest viv i have to hide is only 2ft mind. I think even covering them with blankets would work, not like he's actively looking for stuff.

Funny story - friends had house rabbit (which they shouldn't of had) but didnt recieve letter saying they had inspection due to postal strike a few years back. No one was in when landlord arrived so he let himself in. Walks into kitchen where this rabbit is which proceeds to hop up to his new shoes and take a great bite out of them. One of friends then comes back, finding him fuming and telling them to get rid of it.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Zak said:


> Funny story - friends had house rabbit (which they shouldn't of had) but didnt recieve letter saying they had inspection due to postal strike a few years back. No one was in when landlord arrived so he let himself in. Walks into kitchen where this rabbit is which proceeds to hop up to his new shoes and take a great bite out of them. One of friends then comes back, finding him fuming and telling them to get rid of it.


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

When i was a kid, I kept rats in my wardrobe....and chicks once too! The chicks later went to a friends mum, the rats I managed to keep secret for a while, til my brother found them and let them loose.... not a good response from my mum I can tell you!


----------



## brick (Apr 9, 2007)

i have a couple of rainbow morphs that are hidden away. But only to people that visit my collection. Basically im the only one that knows they are there, and will be keeping it that way, until i get some babies on the ground


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

i hid a mantis and gals for a few weeks lol


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

when i was younger i kkept baby pigeons i found in the park in a bin and they survived :flrt: and once my brother kept his girlfrend upstairs for 2 weeks without anyone knowing she was alot like a dog


----------



## liverpool_lad (Sep 14, 2008)

I am in uni halls and have two snakes, both young but my biggest viv is 2 foot, just means covering with clothes etc when inspections appear, although the majority of my flat mates dont know i have anything. One is a bit too girl and wud freak and probably inform the company the halls are with.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

I hide a chinese water dragon, 2 beardies, 2 day geckos and a ferret! But i moved in last june..havnt seen my landlord once:devil:


----------



## bilzo (Jan 14, 2009)

I had a pair of Sonaran Gopher Snakes while at Uni. It was a shared house and I didn't tell the landlord, but he visited unannounced one day and was totally cool about it, kept asking questions and was dead interested.

Unfortunately one of my fellow house mates was less than impressed when she found a plastic tub full of frozen mice in the freezer :blush:


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

I keep a leopard gecko (and soon a couple of gerbils) at my accommodation. The only giveaway is the crickets during the night, but as students are generally morons who play loud crappy music the culprits are usually eaten before they notice. 

My landlord doesn't really care about keeping caged animals as long as she doesn't see them, luckily. Probably will just cover the enclosures with a cloth and put a plant on top or some shite.

Keeping a rabbit in halls is a bit stupid!


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

when me and my partner were liveing in a flat. we broght 2 bds
then hate to snake a 3ft tank in to are flat with out any one seeing. and every time the landlady came rund for rent i would hide them under a lot of washing hehe


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

We are currently hiding around 50 animals they all go in one bedroom when the landlady comes round and we just say my OH was on night shift and is sleeping.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Ive got a mouse but how my dad hasnt spotted him ill never know , he moved the tank the other day and i think he thought it was a snake in it.yeah with a water bottle and wheel!!!!!!!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

i kept a crested gecko without my PARENTS KNOWING LOL


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

my current landlord says he doesnt want to know (too many vivs and cages going in and out )

my new (moving in two weeks) landlord thinks i have a "smal lizard in a small tank"

cue geckko`s, beardys, gerbils, spiders and a rather aggressive child


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

I keep my rats in a walk in cupboard with shelves in, which when anyone comes, i can close the door on & nobodys any the wiser.
I also have 5 dogs, a cat, 3 ferrets, many snakes, & a few lizards etc which my landlord is cool about & i had their blessing for them when i moved in.
But NOT the rats as everyone seems to class them as vermin & would make me kill them or get rid, which won`t happen as i`ve lived here for 2 yrs now & still nobody has noticed or queried anything:whistling2: plus i`m hoping to be moved back into my own home again soon, so won`t need to rent anymore.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have an 08 CRB, 08 Amel Corn & 08 Royal that my mum currently doesn't know about :whistling2:

I walked through the doors with 3 empty RUBs, stats, mats etc - just said i got sum cheap equipment off forum.
Altho if she saw the polybox and knew what it was for im sure she wud hit the roof lol.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

When i got my first flat last year i did the right thing and asked if reptiles were allowed and the letting agents said yes, but a letter would have to be sent to the actual landlords stating what animals I want to keep there. so i did that and it was approved, but as i was writing it it just felt stupid because to a non-reptile/exotic animal hobbyist 9 snakes and snails, plus budgies etc sounds a lot, taking the piss a bit.They did seem a bit surprised and almost snooty about it, implying i hadn't let them know sooner...well, i was under the impression if a landlord disagrees and the tenant has signed the contract then it's the tenants problem, if the rules really can't be relaxed...and the book of rules i had said that no animal is to be moved in until written permission has been gained, so it's perfectly ok to go ahead with getting the place, as long as animals aren't moved in yet, and like i said the letting agents implied it would be just fine... anyway...as it were 7 of the snakes were tiny babies and if you walked in the flat you'd think...'where are they then?' I felt very much as though i was lucky to have got permission for the ones i already had, and they only approved because they didn't want to tell me to get rid of them. so i was put off writing further letters sensing they'd say no. there was supposed to be an inspection after 3 months but there wasn't...and so i just totally relaxed. i got two 8ft taiwan beauties without telling them, along with a big 55inch tank- quite hard to disguise, but since i already had permission for two other, smaller tanks i figured even if they saw them they wouldn't know the difference. Whenever people view my tanks they always ask if it's a corn snake in the big one....they have no knowledge of that kind of thing. I have now moved back home but want to move out again, and i am happy to lie about my tarantula and future ones too if it means i can get the place i want, in the right location. it's not like hiding them is doing the public any harm. only one at risk is myself. i will enquire though so at least i might get permission for part of the collection! Other stuff can be cunningly disguised under the bed, or with a tablecloth on!


----------



## Vicki123 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not supposed to have any pets, my landlord is just about ok about the two cats, as they were rescued. And the fish tank he doesn't care about.
I tell them my dog is really a friends and i dog sit when they are away.
The guinea pig goes in the shed, when there is an inspection. Not a lot i can do about the snakes viv. And the tortoises indoor enclosure has a lid 'cos the cats get in otherwise and i just throw clothes and towels on it.

I don't think my landlord cares much, its the letting agents that cause the aggro.


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Currently own all animals in my sig...plus rescues and my landlord doesn't know :whistling2:luckily they never bother coming round and I make sure rent is paid in advance to give them no reason to come round :blush:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i have keot a few snakes and a tarantula hidden from my mum haha


----------



## Darren25 (Oct 4, 2008)

My landlady doesn't know about my snakes, but considering she is willing to let a girl with a dog move in I'm not too worried about it. The frozen rodents in freezer are another matter mind lol

Anything goes in this house really as no one is willing to move in, so to stop people moving out she lets pretty much everything slide.


----------



## Jamz (Nov 22, 2007)

If my corn has eggs this year, a space under the floorboards (holding incubator, temp&humidity gauge T-stat etc...) as we live in a big old house and carpet covers it fineee


mum wants no more as of yet


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

**Looks for graz**


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

i have loads of secret snakes my landlord doesnt know about! we kinda told him when we moved in the first couple, and he is totally cool with it, but we kinda havent kept him updated, :lol2: he finks we have three corns, a chameleon, a beardie, and a tortoise, which we have, but we also have two more corns, two royals, and three leopard geckos! so not a lie really, we just dont tell him the whole truth. i know he wouldnt really mind, its just easier to not bring it up though.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

i once hid a slow worm under my bed in a shoe box, til my step mum found it :lol2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

had an elephant once, wasnt secret for long 

lol on the serious side of things i never have but my dads told me storys of when he had pidgeons in my nans loft and a ferret under his bed XD


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

georgieabc123 said:


> and once my brother kept his girlfrend upstairs for 2 weeks without anyone knowing she was alot like a dog


Love it


----------

